# Advise regarding carbohydrates



## metoo (Dec 26, 2001)

Hi,I hope you can help me. I'm in a very bad stage with IBS and at the verge of having my colon resectioned. At this stage I have to adhere to a very strict low carbohydrate diet. I can have most fruit though but no starch or dairy.I was just wondering if Spaghetti(sp?) squash is considered a starchy vegetable (I know potatoes and winter squashes are starch veggies) Does that apply to Spaghetti squash too?I would really appreciate your advise, it is so imperative that I stick to this diet and I am trying to do the best I can with few resources to work with.Any help or advise would mean so much to me.


----------



## Heather Van Vorous (Oct 2, 2001)

Hi there - It sounds like you are really going through a tough time. Do you have IBD instead of IBS? IBS should definitely not require anything remotely like a bowel resection, as it does not cause any phsysical inflammation or structural damage to the colon (unlike inflammatory bowel diseases). I'd like to be sure you've had a proper diagnosis.Spaghetti squash is classified as a vegetable, not a starch, so you can eat it to your heart's content. I posted a fast and easy recipe for it below - hope this helps and that you're feeling better soon.Spaghetti Squash Patties Ingredients:1 medium spaghetti squash, cooked 8 organic egg whites 2 T chopped green onion or chives Salt and pepper to taste cooking oil spray for non-stick skillet Directions:Add egg whites, onion or chives, salt and pepper to cooked spaghetti squash. Form into 3 inch patties. Heat skillet and spray lightly with oil. Cook pancakes for 3-4 minutes on each side. You can drizzle these with a bit of soy sauce, ketchup, mustard, worcestershire sauce, salsa, etc.Best, Heather


----------



## metoo (Dec 26, 2001)

Dear Heather,Thank you so much for the information and the wonderful recipe you've given me.Unfortunately I have IBS and no colonic activity left and lots of nerve damage to my colon. The resectioning is a necessity to hopefully restore some quality of life which at the moment I have none.I'm battling with all food, however am doing my best. If I dont have the surgery the alternative would be having to be tube fed. To me, that is not an option and provides no hope for the future.Thanks so much for your concern and advise. Really appreciate it.


----------



## Heather Van Vorous (Oct 2, 2001)

I am so sorry to hear this, and I hope that you see significant improvements soon. Please let me know if there are other specific foods you're looking for recipes for, or any other way I can help you.Best wishes,Heather


----------

